# Creed versus insanity



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

I own a Mathews Z7 Magnum and 2 2009 Mathews Monsters in 60 and 70 lbs. I got to shoot all 3 of mathews 2013 bows. the Creed, I REALLY LIKED!!! Now, I won't one.


----------



## aspieser (Jan 2, 2010)

seems like you're kinda comparing two different animals there. better to shoot em both for yourself and let that be your deciding factor. jmho.


----------



## aarontriton (Nov 12, 2012)

The Creed if you want to shoot your bow. The sanity if you want to work on your bow:thumbs_up


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Have not shot the bowtech but have shot the Creed 3 times and the 3rd time was a fully set up Creed that is when i became sold on it. The bow held so incredibly well on target and was simply a shooter amazing I will be spending the money in the spring on a Creed!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

aarontriton said:


> The Creed if you want to shoot your bow. The sanity if you want to work on your bow:thumbs_up


Spoken like a truly unbiased observer. 

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````

The Insanity is smokin' fast and super quiet for that kind of speed. It's blows the Creed out of the water it comes to speed and KE.

The Mathews however, is prettier.


The Insanity has a draw cycle very similar to the Mathews.
The Insanity is more expensive.


If you are having issues drawing ANY bow, I suggest you are over bowed. 
At 60 pounds the Bowtech is MUCH smoother than MOST ANY OTHER SPEED BOW on the market! It makes the Omen something you'd put in the trash. (but you are not comparing them)

I guess you need to ask yourself what you want out of your bow.

Both Mathews and Bowtech make fine bows indeed.




Bill


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

I recently spent 2 days shooting the creed and chill. I own an Insanity! Also spent some time with the new DNA, and Omen Max. I was considering moving into a new bow with the issues bowtech has had with their limbs and mine already been replaced. (flaking). That being said, and it is just this simple that catch us if you can thing has comenad gone boys. You are at the back of the pack! Period! Now that being said, nice bows and ya each his own and personal pref. Now, the DNA and Omen Max, were rockets, a lil stiff and if you've been shootn 80%, the 70% is going to drive you crazy. Without going into all the ins and outs, lastly the bow is just BUTT UGLY! Very vertical. The DNA and Insanity close in IBO's the chill and creed don't even come close. Nice bows but aren't touching either of the PSE or Bowtech. And you are going to hear things like quietness etc. Maybe just a bit! A BIT! Keepn the insanity! Fast, quiet, looks great and VERY shootable!


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Insanity all day! Better shooter and much much faster!! The draw cycle on the Creed was not that impressive!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

BDevilRon said:


> I recently spent 2 days shooting the creed and chill. I own an Insanity! Also spent some time with the new DNA, and Omen Max. I was considering moving into a new bow with the issues bowtech has had with their limbs and mine already been replaced. (flaking). That being said, and it is just this simple that catch us if you can thing has comenad gone boys. You are at the back of the pack! Period! Now that being said, nice bows and ya each his own and personal pref. Now, the DNA and Omen Max, were rockets, a lil stiff and if you've been shootn 80%, the 70% is going to drive you crazy. Without going into all the ins and outs, lastly the bow is just BUTT UGLY! Very vertical. The DNA and Insanity close in IBO's the chill and creed don't even come close. Nice bows but aren't touching either of the PSE or Bowtech. And you are going to hear things like quietness etc. Maybe just a bit! A BIT! Keepn the insanity! Fast, quiet, looks great and VERY shootable!


back of the pack? spoken like someone who has an agenda? You can in no way shape or form shoot a creed or chill and blantenly say they are aweful. That to me discredits anything else you have to say. Iv shot these bows many times along with the new hoyts elites and a few other models. If you told me you prefer another bow that is personal preference but to take the #1 selling bow and company for the last 15 years and say total junk just shows pure ignorance. Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, PSE, G5 prime all make great bows and Mathews is absolutely just as good as any of them if you truly shoot one with an unbiased opinion. Personally I prefer the Creed but that is my choice after shooting many when it really seperates itself is after you get sights ect on it simply holds rock solid on target.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

The Creed is all about an alround, easy to tune, high efficiency bow. What you draw, you punch with. Put an heavier arrow on it, and indeed, you do not have blazing fast shot speeds, but it does hit crazy hard. Short drawlenght / lower drawweight and you still have something incredibly fast for you posture. Just like Hoyts, you can punch and knock it around, no issues.

Bowtech you have tune, but they have left you the options. You can tune the hell out of the CPX, which is awesome if that is your thing. It is purely faster, because of the design, but you'll have to put more energy in your draw. Which doesn't mean it is not smooth, because it is, but it has been designed with a different archer in mind. It is much more comparable to the Monster series, especially the 2009-2010 models, but in all honesty, it draws nicer. It is like those bows, a lot heavier than the Creed. The Creed is instantly stable on target because it is hard to bring out of tune, if you want the same stability on the CPX, you'll have to tailor it to your wishes.

Just go shoot them adjusted to you side by side. Even if you don't, the difference will be quite striking regardless.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Clearly y9ou can't read and perhaps that makes you the one with the agenda. I said they were nice bows and yes sir, they are at the back of the pack! Anyone with an OPEN mind that has shot anything since the Z7's knows they are falling behind. DAy and night when you shoot the chill or creed vs the Insanity. Sry friend but that's jsut a fact. Re-read the original. You want to put words in my mouth etc saying I called the boys aweful. Anyone having a clue, knows bowtech is falling behind. That being said, doesn't mean they are proucing bad bows. But neither sir, stack up on the Insanity or the DNA mentioned above. Butt Ugly but nice shooting bows. A bit stiff but very good shooting. The true ignorance lies in your lack of being able to READ. Love this place.


bghunter777 said:


> back of the pack? spoken like someone who has an agenda? You can in no way shape or form shoot a creed or chill and blantenly say they are aweful. That to me discredits anything else you have to say. Iv shot these bows many times along with the new hoyts elites and a few other models. If you told me you prefer another bow that is personal preference but to take the #1 selling bow and company for the last 15 years and say total junk just shows pure ignorance. Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, PSE, G5 prime all make great bows and Mathews is absolutely just as good as any of them if you truly shoot one with an unbiased opinion. Personally I prefer the Creed but that is my choice after shooting many when it really seperates itself is after you get sights ect on it simply holds rock solid on target.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

bghunter777 said:


> back of the pack? spoken like someone who has an agenda? You can in no way shape or form shoot a creed or chill and blantenly say they are aweful. That to me discredits anything else you have to say. Iv shot these bows many times along with the new hoyts elites and a few other models. If you told me you prefer another bow that is personal preference but to take the #1 selling bow and company for the last 15 years and say total junk just shows pure ignorance. Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, PSE, G5 prime all make great bows and Mathews is absolutely just as good as any of them if you truly shoot one with an unbiased opinion. Personally I prefer the Creed but that is my choice after shooting many when it really seperates itself is after you get sights ect on it simply holds rock solid on target.


It seems to me he specifically said the Creed and Chill were nice bows, and no hint of any indication they were aweful. You don't need to see 'hate' where there isn't any. He just doesn't think they measure up to the Bowtech and PSE bows.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

BDevilRon said:


> Clearly y9ou can't read and perhaps that makes you the one with the agenda. I said they were nice bows and yes sir, they are at the back of the pack! Anyone with an OPEN mind that has shot anything since the Z7's knows they are falling behind. DAy and night when you shoot the chill or creed vs the Insanity. Sry friend but that's jsut a fact. Re-read the original. You want to put words in my mouth etc saying I called the boys aweful. Anyone having a clue, knows bowtech is falling behind. That being said, doesn't mean they are proucing bad bows. But neither sir, stack up on the Insanity or the DNA mentioned above. Butt Ugly but nice shooting bows. A bit stiff but very good shooting. The true ignorance lies in your lack of being able to READ. Love this place.


 I would think back of the pack refers to last place or least quality and that is ignorant and stupid! I read your post so questioning my ability to read is really reaching for anything and shows that you have been called out and have nothing credible to defend it!

Anyone with an open mind??? really....I guess #1 in the industry must mean a lot of stupid Closed minded AT members that testify on Mathewa behalf or maybe just a few real obvious ones?


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

elkhigh said:


> been shooting bowtech for years. Thinking about making change to the mathews creed or upgrading current to the insantity cpx. wandering what the verdict is on the cpx and creed very new but what is first impression?


These are not even close to being the same bow. Not even close! Creed slow and steady while Insanity is a dead nuts, insanely accurate beast. Insanity wins hands down


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

No, sir it is obvious you can't read to imply all that you have. Not only did I say they were nice bows when you said I said they were aweful. Alot of NICE bows out there. Another indication you can't read is that you say I have no evidence. Sir, I also I spent a cpl days shooting them. They do not MEASURE up side by side tot he insanity. Period! Lol. I love clowns like this! Good luck solocam! 


bghunter777 said:


> I would think back of the pack refers to last place or least quality and that is ignorant and stupid! I read your post so questioning my ability to read is really reaching for anything and shows that you have been called out and have nothing credible to defend it!
> 
> Anyone with an open mind??? really....I guess #1 in the industry must mean a lot of stupid Closed minded AT members that testify on Mathewa behalf or maybe just a few real obvious ones?


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

BDevilRon said:


> No, sir it is obvious you can't read to imply all that you have. Not only did I say they were nice bows when you said I said they were aweful. Alot of NICE bows out there. Another indication you can't read is that you say I have no evidence. Sir, I also I spent a cpl days shooting them. They do not MEASURE up side by side tot he insanity. Period! Lol. I love clowns like this! Good luck solocam!


Wow no comment I'm not going to dignify stupidity with a response I would love to meet some of the people who post the things they do would be a laughable moment for me.

Computers give the ultimate outlet for the ignorant.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

bghunter777 said:


> ......Computers give the ultimate outlet for the ignorant.



LOL

Read the Huffington Post for more examples.

LOL


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Jesus guys every bow out there today is a great piece of engineering. Many choices out there and we all shoot what we like. I shoot Mathews.... WHY...... for some reason I shoot them better than any other bow. Do I feel they are the best????? For me they are. That is in the eye of the shooter. Give any top shooter an old Golden Eagle or any 20 year old compound and I am willing to bet they would spank most of us with the newest technology. It's the shooter not the bow.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Comical! Love these guys. This clown calls me ignorant and the fool can't even read! Followed by the lack of even being able to comprehind the most basic comparison of these bows. Absolutely love it. And sir I own and run 2 compnaies with a masters from Duke University. Be carefull of what speak without knowing whom you speak of. Better yet, go back and read VERY slowly with some kind of FOCUS on the most basic of words and comparisons followed by your comments to counter. Funny!


bghunter777 said:


> Wow no comment I'm not going to dignify stupidity with a response I would love to meet some of the people who post the things they do would be a laughable moment for me.
> 
> Computers give the ultimate outlet for the ignorant.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

BDevilRon said:


> Comical! Love these guys. This clown calls me ignorant and the fool can't even read! Followed by the lack of even being able to comprehind the most basic comparison of these bows. Absolutely love it. And sir I own and run 2 compnaies with a masters from Duke University. Be carefull of what speak without knowing whom you speak of. Better yet, go back and read VERY slowly with some kind of FOCUS on the most basic of words and comparisons followed by your comments to counter. Funny!


Let it go buddy! It's ok you are on an Internet forum obviously you are compensating no one cares nor is your education or career relevant. Yes I would still laugh at what a joke you must be to feel so small you have to try and tell us how smart you are when you have discredited yourself already with a failure to formulate anything relevant or make sense. 

I Suggest you let this post go! Go tell people how much you think of yourself some more and you will sleep better!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Blow me lil man! Formulate what you dumb azz! I kept the comparisons of the bows simple and basic you idiot! You can't even read moron. And your calling me ignorant brought about my education. You're an f idiot! ROFLMFAO at this MORON! You see lil man, I have no need to compensate. But I certainly can call out a re tard he hasn't even the ability to READ! NOW< REAL SLOW SO YOU MAY BE ABLE TO COMPREHEND the ''simple'' comparisons of the bows. You are cracking me up!


bghunter777 said:


> Let it go buddy! It's ok you are on an Internet forum obviously you are compensating no one cares nor is your education or career relevant. Yes I would still laugh at what a joke you must be to feel so small you have to try and tell us how smart you are when you have discredited yourself already with a failure to formulate anything relevant or make sense.
> 
> I Suggest you let this post go! Go tell people how much you think of yourself some more and you will sleep better!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Last effort because you have been called out and exposed is to resort to name calling sounds like a real educated man to me???? You continue to make my point for me over and over again its best you just let this go. Your embarrasing yourself Your comments and arguments over and over solidify your ignorance and discredit anything you have said. Sounds more like a 30 something arrogant Jack*** who has failed as a man than an educated adult!

You sure about all your claims champ???? 

I find it Ironic that you call me little man you don't know me nor do I care to fabricate some past like you.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Best I let this go? You threatening me lil man? Your lack of understanding the most basic of an issue shows the ignorant man you to be idiot! And my eduaction is what it is sir. When you receive your master from an institutions such as Duke. Come talk to me! The name calling is what you deserve MORON! You twisted a simple comment about some NICE bows, you're calling me ignorant CRACKS me up. Humors me beyond what you could imagine! You haven't a clue sir! Don't stop now, keep flapping your gums! Anyone that reads your posts and reviews the most basic issue I made about a few bows, sees the fact you could even READ and UNDERSTAND a simple comment. You went into soem rant misrepresenting my post. So sir, the only embarrasments here sir, is of yourself! Good luck lil man!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Holy hell buddy you sound like a complete moron just stop I do have a masters degree from Indiana in physiology but that is irrelavant to anything stated I'm not threatening you in any way Im not some lunatic like yourself I'm saying stop because you sound like a complete crazy jack***. Shut up and let it go! No one gives a **** about your college or any other opinion based on how you conduct yourself. How about this we will agree to disagree I took your comments back of the pack differently than you intended. To me back of the pack implies worst and felt to imply Mathews are the worst is just stupid. If you like bowtech better that is fine. Yes you stated they are good bows then proceded to say back of pack. I take that as the worst of the current big manufactures but acknowlage that are ok bows. To me that was moronic as the worst product is not going to be the highest seller or trusted by more pros. We could argue about this forever. You took my comments wrong and possibly I took back of the pack out of context. Enough said let it go you don't have to keep going on and on. Stop acting like a child!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

And ya Champ, I am sure of any claim I've made here! In fact, those made were of the most basic and simple, that it humors me more your lack of being able to comprehend! So, pls lil man, keep flapping those gums! You are cracking me up!!!!! ROFLMFAO! Lastly sir, "I Suggest you let this post go!" you threatening me? I will show just how I can put this education to use! Good luck lil man!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

BDevilRon said:


> And ya Champ, I am sure of any claim I've made here! In fact, those made were of the most basic and simple, that it humors me more your lack of being able to comprehend! So, pls lil man, keep flapping those gums! You are cracking me up!!!!! ROFLMFAO! Lastly sir, "I Suggest you let this post go!" you threatening me? I will show just how I can put this education to use! Good luck lil man!


Go ahead put your education to use listen to yourself bro go find a real problem and worry about it. You wouldn't last 5 min in a day in my life.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

You both sound extremely intelligent. Let it go lmao


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

RackAttak said:


> You both sound extremely intelligent. Let it go lmao


Exactly!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Cracking me up lil man! That master from Indiana surely is stunted with your lack of meing to comprehend a VERY simple statements about a few bows. And sir, it's obvious your one of those who feels the need to feel superior in having to have the last word. But that's what the lil man complex is all about. You see sir, also demonstrated here as acknowledged by another member, as they supported a VERY simple comment I made about the bows. But it has been made very clear here, you can't read or your lack of reading comprension is sad! You see sir, the problem is you were called out on it and you've found the need to con't your silly rant. And sir, I challange you to be careful with your use of words next time you threaten me me things like " I best let it go." you will find out just how educated I am sir. Good luck lil man!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Look fwd to hearing your next lil man complex statement! lol


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

BDevilRon said:


> Cracking me up lil man! That master from Indiana surely is stunted with your lack of meing to comprehend a VERY simple statements about a few bows. And sir, it's obvious your one of those who feels the need to feel superior in having to have the last word. But that's what the lil man complex is all about. You see sir, also demonstrated here as acknowledged by another member, as they supported a VERY simple comment I made about the bows. But it has been made very clear here, you can't read or your lack of reading comprension is sad! You see sir, the problem is you were called out on it and you've found the need to con't your silly rant. And sir, I challange you to be careful with your use of words next time you threaten me me things like " I best let it go." you will find out just how educated I am sir. Good luck lil man!


Your as crazy as they come are you really trying to scare me? Do what you gotta do to make yourself feel big and strong! Listen to yourself I stand by every comment I made toward you because it is absolute truth. I told you let it go because we are both making fools of ourself on an internet forum I even tried to rationalize but if you are going to threaten me with some scare tactic like you are some powerful person get the **** over your egotystical imaginary world you have created for yourself. 

Go ahead post some crazy rant bc I know its coming you can have the last word if it help you feel more powerful. I'm done with this child like bickering!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

A day in your life! LMFAO! You don't know me clown! I speak down to ya just for that idiot. I own and operate two companies that employs over 200 people. Now, this goes back to your stupidity of even being able to read and comprehend a simple comment. REAL SLOW, maybe you'll get it the next time around. Repetition works for most! You certainly have made my last cpl of days! Last 5 min in your days life! ROFLMFAO! Love this clown! Yet, he blabbers about no one cares about this or that, education or what you do. I love ya sily lil man!


bghunter777 said:


> Go ahead put your education to use listen to yourself bro go find a real problem and worry about it. You wouldn't last 5 min in a day in my life.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Feel better now!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

As stated, lil man complex! ROFLMFAO! So educated you can't even read or understand the most basic, simple commnets. You crack me up. And sir, be mindful of the words you use! Be mindful of who you challenge and threaten! But trust me, I know exactly how and what to do with clowns like you that threaten ppl and try to make a mockery of them. Try me, you will find out exactly how this education can be put to use.


bghunter777 said:


> Your as crazy as they come are you really trying to scare me? Do what you gotta do to make yourself feel big and strong! Listen to yourself I stand by every comment I made toward you because it is absolute truth. I told you let it go because we are both making fools of ourself on an internet forum I even tried to rationalize but if you are going to threaten me with some scare tactic like you are some powerful person get the **** over your egotystical imaginary world you have created for yourself.
> 
> Go ahead post some crazy rant bc I know its coming you can have the last word if it help you feel more powerful. I'm done with this child like bickering!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

bghunter777 said:


> Feel better now!


^^^x2^^^


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Roflmfaooooooo!


bghunter777 said:


> feel better now!


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

All this stupid **** over bows ***.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Roflmfaoooooooooo!


bghunter777 said:


> ^^^x2^^^


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Bighunter, lil man complex! Lol! You are actually rt buck. however, the lil man pissed in my cornfakes, made incorrect representation of a comment made and wanted to go down the ignorant path. So, it is what it is! to the original point of the post, "catch us if you can" has come and went boys. "NICE BOWS" don't measure up to the INSANITY, the DNA, omen max and evo max. Shot well, a bit stiff and in my opinion just flat out BUTT UGLY.


massbuck said:


> All this stupid **** over bows ***.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

You asked him to let it go....you gave him crap for not doing so.........you even used your fancy degree to diagnose his complex for doing so ......then when he does you poke him to continue. Credability just went to zero.

CG


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

One, I never asked him to let it go, two I simply called the man out on his misrepresentations and three I could care less about the credibilty. You see friend, the truth lies in the comments made. Again at the most basic and simple manner. And finally going back to the original point.


coilguy said:


> You asked him to let it go....you gave him crap for not doing so.........you even used your fancy degree to diagnose his complex for doing so ......then when he does you poke him to continue. Credability just went to zero.
> 
> CG


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

One .... maybe you didn't, you should have, but I guess that was the high road and you obviously don't know how to get there
two ..... you did not simply call him out you called him everything from a moron to a re tard you even had enough class to leave the last 3 letters off a very offensive word. I bet your 200 employees would be proud of the way their employer is handling himself in this thread. 
three....No kidding you could care less about credability ....... I bet even a re tardlike bghunter777 can see that. It become more clear with every post you make.

Hey Merry Christmas and thank you for doing your part to keep the economy going and keeping your 200 folks employed as the economy faces the trials it does. How are you handling the ObamaCare insurance mandate? I know that is a concern here how to be fair to our people yet keep cost down? I do not have a masters from any school let alone a perenial basketball power house, so I would be very interested in an educated approach to a complicated situation.

CG


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Lastly if you KNEW me you'd no why I don't NEED to take a hight rd. Frankly, I just don't deal with ppls BS and nor their ignorance! And if some DA wants to con't to go down some silly rd as that, I just call it like it is. Now to your question the folks that work for me. It's not hard to figure out. The costs wil be past along to the consumers. Fortunately, I can also look at 1099 status for some as well. And sir, I am the "twinkie" of my industry, if my employess don't like something I do, go seek greener pastures. AS to the comment of how they'd view my handling of this thread


coilguy said:


> One .... maybe you didn't, you should have, but I guess that was the high road and you obviously don't know how to get there
> two ..... you did not simply call him out you called him everything from a moron to a re tard you even had enough class to leave the last 3 letters off a very offensive word. I bet your 200 employees would be proud of the way their employer is handling himself in this thread.
> three....No kidding you could care less about credability ....... I bet even a re tardlike bghunter777 can see that. It become more clear with every post you make.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Lastly, I don't take a high rd when dealing with ignorance sir. Furthermore, in doing so, I am going to call it like it is. Especially when the IDIOT is misrepresenting and or trying to smear what I stated in a provoking manner. Also, if you knew me, I don't need a thread or how it is handle to measure my credability. AS for how my employess would view it, frankly, many wouldn't have been as polite. And I do not think you want to go into a political debate with me. Lol! But to keep it simple for you, Jut as the libs do with everything in PASSING THE BUCK. That's what most will be doing to offset costs envolved with Obamacare. I am also fortunate that I can also get into 1099 status for alot of the folks who work for me.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

BDevilRon said:


> Lastly if you KNEW me you'd no why I don't NEED to take a hight rd. Frankly, I just don't deal with ppls BS and nor their ignorance! And if some DA wants to con't to go down some silly rd as that, I just call it like it is. Now to your question the folks that work for me. It's not hard to figure out. The costs wil be past along to the consumers. Fortunately, I can also look at 1099 status for some as well. And sir, I am the "twinkie" of my industry, if my employess don't like something I do, go seek greener pastures. AS to the comment of how they'd view my handling of this thread


If you do intact have a degree, you may want to ask, well in your case demand a refund. Looks like you would have a little better spelling and grammar. I really hope they shut this thread down and maybe even ban you. After all, you have broken several rules of conduct on this one single thread. Good day and I hope what ever crawled up your ***** comes out soon.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

If I do "intact" have a degree? Lol! Hey crackhead, you can carry my wallet nor measure up to my accomplishes at Duke! When I am on this this thing pecking along, it is when I am entertaining my granddaughter just drudging along. It's not worth my while to spell check, grammer check or even attempt it. Hey Stick, I am from NC. Let me know if you can even afford to walk on the campus of Duke Univ. But that's a good try of bashing the print! Can't wait to see the response! The humor I have gained today with this ignorance over a simple comment in it's most basic form that some clown misrepresented. Hey stick, where you from? I will treat you to lunch one day! Maybe give you first hand enlightenment on a few topics! ROFLMFAO!


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

bghunter777 said:


> Feel better now!


LMFAO! clown, ******, idiot, best of all "lil man"?! shows an immeasurable level of professionalism and humble stature from a Masters graduate employing alllll kindsa people. (laying on that sarcasm like molasses). These internet egos are obnoxious....aside that, the cpx is blazin fast great bow, from a couple friends opinions the creeds draw is butter and makes up for the sub par <350fps bows. I've only shot a cpxl being a 32 draw... and loved the speed and wall was pretty darn good, just hate hate hated the draw cycle. by far heaviest 70# i ever pulled back...and thats saying somethin after drawing a first gen mathews monster!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Well Tony, glad someone got it back on topic. I did attempt to do just that a cpl of times. And the sarcasm, yes it runs sharp and deep. For the professionalism, I speak candidly and straight to the point when dealing with idiots. Especially ones that can't read and want to toss around ignorance. And you make my original point for me as I NEVER said the creed was a horrible bow. But as MANY will agree, they are lagging behind the other "big boys'' with what they are putting out there. If you think the cpx is heavy at 70lbs, go shoot the DNA, omen max or evo max. Mix in the 75% let off, well, for me just too stiff. However one fine shooting bow! However, just flat out ugly!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

BDevilRon said:


> If I do "intact" have a degree? Lol! Hey crackhead, you can carry my wallet nor measure up to my accomplishes at Duke! When I am on this this thing pecking along, it is when I am entertaining my granddaughter just drudging along. It's not worth my while to spell check, grammer check or even attempt it. Hey Stick, I am from NC. Let me know if you can even afford to walk on the campus of Duke Univ. But that's a good try of bashing the print! Can't wait to see the response! The humor I have gained today with this ignorance over a simple comment in it's most basic form that some clown misrepresented. Hey stick, where you from? I will treat you to lunch one day! Maybe give you first hand enlightenment on a few topics! ROFLMFAO!


That's the problem right there buddy. Duke! A bunch of arrogant ignorant rich *******s that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. I should have guessed that was the school. 

Can I afford Duke? Yep. All it takes is some debt. Anyone can go there! I would choose not to go to Duke as I bleed Carolina blue! I wouldn't allow the school the privilege of having me grace the grounds! 

Where in NC are you again? 

The fact that you do this while keeping your granddaughter says a lot about the caliber person you are. Let me ask you another question. Are you divorced? Live alone? I can see why!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

So to the OP, I have shot both. The insanity in my opinion is a much quieter, more vibe free bow than the Creed. The Creed had some vibration issues with a stabilizer on it. Vibration generally means noise but, the bow isn't bad on the noise end spectrum. I personally would pick the Insanity over the Creed. Try them out side by side and see what you think.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Awwwww lil man complex too? And no ANYONE can't just go to Duke. You best have cracked 1400 plus and doubt you did. And I'd bet you can't afford to get out the front door of your trailer. Poor lil man got his feelings hurt. Yes sir I keep my grandaughter and that implies a bad caliber person? (lmfao at this clown), I am 45 yrs old, I own and operate two companies that employ over 200 ppl and I am blessed with a beautiful wife of 21 yrs. I am in Hickory NC sir. Stop by and perhaps I will treat you to a lunch. See how that super man behind some keybpard measures up. Lol. Maybe even see if you could qualify for employment but I doubt that too. I am hiring! Love it, absolutely love it! There is help for that lil man complex sir!


NCstick said:


> That's the problem right there buddy. Duke! A bunch of arrogant ignorant rich *******s that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. I should have guessed that was the school.
> 
> Can I afford Duke? Yep. All it takes is some debt. Anyone can go there! I would choose not to go to Duke as I bleed Carolina blue! I wouldn't allow the school the privilege of having me grace the grounds!
> 
> ...


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Hey, fyi, the posts shows where you are from or registered. But I understand a tarhole not being bright enough to figure that out. Lmao! Pls, stop by sometime! I will treat ya to lunch and give a tour of the facilities!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

BDevilRon said:


> Awwwww lil man complex too? And no ANYONE can't just go to Duke. You best have cracked 1400 plus and doubt you did. And I'd bet you can't afford to get out the front door of your trailer. Poor lil man got his feelings hurt. Yes sir I keep my grandaughter and that implies a bad caliber person? (lmfao at this clown), I am 45 yrs old, I own and operate two companies that employ over 200 ppl and I am blessed with a beautiful wife of 21 yrs. I am in Hickory NC sir. Stop by and perhaps I will treat you to a lunch. See how that super man behind some keybpard measures up. Lol. Maybe even see if you could qualify for employment but I doubt that too. I am hiring! Love it, absolutely love it! There is help for that lil man complex sir!


Far from little man complex buddy. I wouldn't work for you if I was in a soup line. Seriously though, I'm sure your a really good stand up guy in person right? So how much of that company did YOU build? Just curious!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

BDevilRon said:


> Hey, fyi, the posts shows where you are from or registered. But I understand a tarhole not being bright enough to figure that out. Lmao! Pls, stop by sometime! I will treat ya to lunch and give a tour of the facilities!


I'd doesn't on tapatalk on my phone you freakin moron!!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Ground up lil man! Ground up! Stop on by sometime! Lol. Love this clown!


NCstick said:


> Far from little man complex buddy. I wouldn't work for you if I was in a soup line. Seriously though, I'm sure your a really good stand up guy in person right? So how much of that company did YOU build? Just curious!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

No, sir, we know where the tarhole MORON is buddy! When you get out of the trailer park, slide this way.


NCstick said:


> I'd doesn't on tapatalk on my phone you freakin moron!!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

BDevilRon said:


> Ground up lil man! Ground up! Stop on by sometime! Lol. Love this clown!


PM me the address buddy. I'd love to come hangout sometime!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Tere ya go lil man! Stop by any time!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

"There"


----------



## mosseyoak71 (Jan 9, 2008)

I may be wrong so forgiveme if my Math is off a few, but it seems BDevilRon that you have 40 posts, out of which 36-37 ( which again forgive me if my math is off a couple)have been antagonistic. To me at my age very close to yours, would think " Ok let's agree to disagree" and be done with it. But you have sent a barrage of comments to 3 other members ( I will probably be #4) over a BOW. REALLY? REALLY? Is that what this world has come to? Unbelievable!!!


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

If that's your right address then that sure isn't the house of a man who employes 200 people. My house is much bigger and has much more land! Really dude? I'm sure your reading this sitting in the basement of your mothers house wishing you weren't 5'4", 250lb, balding with no job. Still have yet to name the business or businesses you own. Your a real piece of work man!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

You're a funny dude! Slide by lil man! That is my house moron! HAve the nads to slide by lil man! You don't have em. That's a modest home of 2,700 sq ft of which I have lived in for 20 years. Slide by lil man and I will be more than happy to show you the 4 other rental properties I own and take you on a tour of the facilities where my 200 plus ppl are employed. Love you re tards. Have the nads lil man. You don't have em. Crack me up! poor lil tarhole scared? I got a 100k that says you don't have em? But wait, you'll just flap your gums like "that ain't a house of a man who employess 200 ppl". You are cracking me up lil man. Slide by! ROFLMFAO I give you the address and it's not my house and I have to name my company that for sure will be the same for you lil man. Slide by lil man! I will give you a first hand tour of all of the above. ROFLMFAO


NCstick said:


> If that's your right address then that sure isn't the house of a man who employes 200 people. My house is much bigger and has much more land! Really dude? I'm sure your reading this sitting in the basement of your mothers house wishing you weren't 5'4", 250lb, balding with no job. Still have yet to name the business or businesses you own. Your a real piece of work man!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Hey mossy glad you can count! there wasn't an agree or disagree point to the matter thank you sir! And honestly if you can't tell by now, ignorance, misrepresenting along with the provoking side of the issue I voiced the facts in the matter. Furthermore, like this clown stick. He wanted an address thinking hmmmmmm, let's see what this guy really is made of. That's my address. A modest 200k plus hm if the clown must know measuring a modest 2,700sq ft that I have residing in for over 20yrs. Challenging my sincerity or the truth. Slide by lil man/stick. you'll get a first hand tour of said residence and tour of the work facilities. Cracks me up! You are welcome as well.


mosseyoak71 said:


> I may be wrong so forgiveme if my Math is off a few, but it seems BDevilRon that you have 40 posts, out of which 36-37 ( which again forgive me if my math is off a couple)have been antagonistic. To me at my age very close to yours, would think " Ok let's agree to disagree" and be done with it. But you have sent a barrage of comments to 3 other members ( I will probably be #4) over a BOW. REALLY? REALLY? Is that what this world has come to? Unbelievable!!!


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

"Mine is bigger than yours" who is the 13 yr old living in moms basement? Roflmfao at this clown! Slide by lil man! Pls, pl, pls. I emplore you to slide on by! I would relish the look on your face, I would welcome the clown that you are with the facts of all of the above. I am crying I am laughing so hard at this clown stick/lil man.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

BDevilRon said:


> "Mine is bigger than yours" who is the 13 yr old living in moms basement? Roflmfao at this clown! Slide by lil man! Pls, pl, pls. I emplore you to slide on by! I would relish the look on your face, I would welcome the clown that you are with the facts of all of the above. I am crying I am laughing so hard at this clown stick/lil man.


I'm laughing pretty dang hard myself. Reading a 45 year old grad of Duke talk as you are is quite funny. What I find Even more amusing is that you were pretty spot on about the Creed vs Insanity. They aren't really that comparable. Coming to see you would be a total waste of my time. A man of your education stooping so low as to call names? Quite humorous to say the least. Yes I did it as well and never should have. I guess I let you get under my skin on that one. Ill admit, you did het me there. This is the Internet and I'm not loosing any sleep over this middle aged keyboard genius. It's been fun going back and fourth with you BdevilRon. Maybe I'll stop in next time I'm up that way. It's not often and I won't waste a trip but, I would really like to see this facility you speak of. Still don't know the name of it but, hey, I guess you will show me first hand when I stop in. Until next thread bashing session, have a Merry Christmas all! 

Doug.


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys sure know how to wreck a thread that had some potential for information with your personal squabbling.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Be safe lil man! And Merry Christmas! As stated, stop by anytime! The humor has guided my day! Somehting tells me it isn't the waste of time that would concern you. The truth usually worries ppl more than anything. FYI! I am actually the largest supplier of inflatable entertainment rides and games on the east coast. So pls, stop on by, I may even be able to find you a redhead, blonde or whatever your fav flavor you may normally order up. Even I will have to say sry for that last poke.  Have a nice holiday. Actually, if you hadn't gotten your panties in a wad and read between the lines aboutt he posts and what I was defending. You would have seen that is what it was all about.


NCstick said:


> I'm laughing pretty dang hard myself. Reading a 45 year old grad of Duke talk as you are is quite funny. What I find Even more amusing is that you were pretty spot on about the Creed vs Insanity. They aren't really that comparable. Coming to see you would be a total waste of my time. A man of your education stooping so low as to call names? Quite humorous to say the least. Yes I did it as well and never should have. I guess I let you get under my skin on that one. Ill admit, you did het me there. This is the Internet and I'm not loosing any sleep over this middle aged keyboard genius. It's been fun going back and fourth with you BdevilRon. Maybe I'll stop in next time I'm up that way. It's not often and I won't waste a trip but, I would really like to see this facility you speak of. Still don't know the name of it but, hey, I guess you will show me first hand when I stop in. Until next thread bashing session, have a Merry Christmas all!
> 
> Doug.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

So, what areas are you guiding Watson? I take a trip norht of the border every other yr. As noted above, if you read between the lines you may still find said information you seek.


Northern Archer said:


> You guys sure know how to wreck a thread that had some potential for information with your personal squabbling.


----------



## smokinsam (Dec 17, 2012)

Northern Archer said:


> You guys sure know how to wreck a thread that had some potential for information with your personal squabbling.


I agree!
thought i was gonna learn something useful here.guess I'll get a strothers.lol
However,I am glad I didnt waste my time and money educating myself to their level.
not very good representation of the schools claimed to be attended....


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Poor lil fella! Merry Christmas! Limited by a passing comment as the thread got back on content! But atta boy for dropping a dime on your strothers. Lol.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

What I have taken from this thread is that one doesn't need to know grammar to receive a Masters from Duke. 


SCFox


----------



## Birddog5 (Feb 14, 2012)

I learned nothing, that I haven't learned in prison for the past 27 yrs......


----------



## sergiog1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol. Come on guys. Relax. Too much testoterone. Focus on the question. I owe the creed, the Dna and the cpx. And I am also trying to see which one is the best. Dna is ugly but shoots nice and fast. Bowtech is aweosme and fast as well, but little heavy if u take it to the woods. The creed is like a cadillac, not much of speed and more for show but it does shoots nice.


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

sergiog1 said:


> Lol. Come on guys. Relax. Too much testoterone. Focus on the question. I owe the creed, the Dna and the cpx. And I am also trying to see which one is the best. Dna is ugly but shoots nice and fast. Bowtech is aweosme and fast as well, but little heavy if u take it to the woods. The creed is like a cadillac, not much of speed and more for show but it does shoots nice.


I'm thinking after three and a half years they probably did get over it by now. :set1_rolf2:


----------

